# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Ajouter retour chariot dans uns zone de texte

## pliza

Bonjour,
dans un formulaire Infopath, je choisis un client dans une liste, et j'ai ajout une rgle pour que lorsque je choisit mon client a remplisse automatiquement une zone de texte multilingue avec l'adresse.
Ca fonctionne mais j'aimerai avoir un retour chariot aprs le nom et l'adresse.

Voici la formule utilise dans la rgle : 
concat(FullName[client = ID]; WorkAddress[client = ID]; WorkZip[client = ID]; "  "; WorkCity[client = ID])

tout sort  la suite, avec un espace entre le code postal et la ville.

J'ai cherch sur le net mais rien trouv pour cela.

Auriez vous une ide pour cela? (j'aimerai n'utiliser qu'un seul champ, je sais qu'en utilisant 3 champs texte je pourrais les placer ou je veux)

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez essayer la mthode du fichier XML contenant les caractres spciaux tels que le retour chariot:
http://johnliu.net/blog/2011/10/12/i...l-charact.html
http://ucuuba.wordpress.com/2011/02/...opath-textbox/

Cordialement,

----------


## pliza

::D:  a fonctionne, merci pour l'info.

----------

